# ESPN: Lakers in play for Hinrich?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> We told you yesterday that the Bulls trading for Devin Brown was a good move, insomuch as it shores up some of their depth problems in the backcourt.
> 
> However, it could also be a forward-thinking move. The team has been active in trying to trade Kirk Hinrich and his $17 million over the next two seasons in an effort to clear more cap space for this summer. John Salmons is another guy they'd like to trade for expiring contracts. So as Mike McGraw of the Daily Herald notes on his blog, picking up Brown is likely insurance for such a move. If either is traded, the Bulls still have a solid veteran presence at the position.
> 
> ...





Chad Ford said:


> "I like it for both teams. Some sort of combo of Adam Morrison and Derrick Fisher for Hinrich would help both teams -- Lakers now and Bulls this summer."


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How does a journalist like Chad Ford not spell Fisher's name right? Things like that annoy me so much. I don't see any way that Fisher leaves, though. Nor do I want him to.

Anyway, I think Farmar has been doing very well this season, but if we can get Hinrich for him and lose Morrison/Powell in the process, I'm all for it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Read that earlier today. I say do it. It will probably be Farmar Ammo and Josh. Fisher isn't going anywhere unless it's one of those trade him, buy him out and resign him deals that have been so popular lately.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

As a Bulls fan I'd much rather deal Salmons than Hinrich... hopefully this doesn't happen. I know there are some who want to acquire expiring contracts at all costs... so maybe it will happen - if it does, you guys gained a nice versatile guard with a well-rounded game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I do not want Fisher to start and play heavy minutes, but his leadership and presence on the team is a big plus. Getting Hinrich would be great, Fisher could come off the bench and hit clutch shots and provide some offensive fire power for the second unit.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> I do not want Fisher to start and play heavy minutes, but his leadership and presence on the team is a big plus. Getting Hinrich would be great, Fisher could come off the bench and hit clutch shots and provide some offensive fire power for the second unit.


I don't like Fisher as a bench player. When he was younger and more consistent with his jumper, he was great in that role. Now, with his age and inconsistent shooting, his coming off the bench would only make a weak spot on the team weaker. I want him to start and play 20 mins per game. Brown has been getting that much time as well. Hinrich has the ability to play the 1 or the 2 so he can get some of Kobe's minutes as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I don't like Fisher as a bench player. When he was younger and more consistent with his jumper, he was great in that role. Now, with his age and inconsistent shooting, his coming off the bench would only make a weak spot on the team weaker. I want him to start and play 20 mins per game. Brown has been getting that much time as well. Hinrich has the ability to play the 1 or the 2 so he can get some of Kobe's minutes as well.


I don't ever remember Fisher being a great bench player. He sucked in 03-04, sucked in 99-00 and started over van exel in 97-98 mainly because he played much better as a starter.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Great news, it'd be amazing if this wasn't a rumor.
I'd love to deal Farmar for Brewer, then deal Fisher and Morrison for Hinrich.

Lakers would be unbeatable.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine
Farmar and Powell for Corey Brewer

then Fisher and Morrison for Hinrich


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

C - Bynum
PF - Gasol
SF - Arest
SG - Kobe
PG - Hinrich

Bench Rotation
Brown rotating in for Hinrich
Brewer rotating in for Kobe or Artest when they need rest
Odom rotating in for Odom and Bynum when they need rest

Players we put in when we have 20 point leads
D.J. Mbenga 
Luke Walton 
Sasha


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't ever remember Fisher being a great bench player. He sucked in 03-04, sucked in 99-00 and started over van exel in 97-98 mainly because he played much better as a starter.


Wasn't Shaw the starter in 00-01? I remember Fisher going down with a stress fracture and then coming back towards the end of the season and lighting it up. I might be mistaken but I thought he came off the bench that year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Wasn't Shaw the starter in 00-01? I remember Fisher going down with a stress fracture and then coming back towards the end of the season and lighting it up. I might be mistaken but I thought he came off the bench that year.


No, he started every game and tore it up. His career year by far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A source confirmed the Bulls have had discussions with the Lakers about Hinrich, most likely for Adam Morrison and Sasha Vujacic, but nothing is imminent.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=354128

If we could get him and keep Farmar and only give up Morrison/Sasha, that would be incredible.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha and Ammo for Hinrich?? Lol do it Mitch!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Please happen.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, this would be a killer steal for LA. Hinrich is a devil dog defensively, he's going to hound the other opposing PG's, and he can set the table for the team and hit shots offensively.

I really hope this happens.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=354128
> 
> If we could get him and keep Farmar and only give up Morrison/Sasha, that would be incredible.


If that would happen, Mitch will pull out another rabbit from the hat. Damn...*fingers crossed*


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't see why Jerry Buss would go for this even if the Bulls are actually interested in doing this deal. He's been trying to cut costs and I doubt that he wants another big contract on the books. I would love for this to happen but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lol Hinrich has clearly taken over for Marcus banks as the player alot of Lakers fans wanted on the team. 

I don't think we need him to tell the truth sure he'd be a good fit his skillset matches perfectly for what we do but with the way Farmar and Brown have played do we really need him and who falls out of the rotation then.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus please happen. But only question is if Hinrich can stay healthy and is actually over his injuries and still the same defender. Haven't seen much of him this year, but last season he looked maybe a hair slower than usual, but that could be nagging injuries that may go away if he has to do less. 

Bottom line; a trade that gets Morrison _and_ Sasha out of here for anything more than a hot burrito has me whistling dixie.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Lol Hinrich has clearly taken over for Marcus banks as the player alot of Lakers fans wanted on the team.
> 
> I don't think we need him to tell the truth sure he'd be a good fit his skillset matches perfectly for what we do but with the way Farmar and Brown have played do we really need him and who falls out of the rotation then.


Farmar has looked better as of late and it's the sort of thing where you think it's a permanent thing...until it's not. Hinrich is a finished product and we know he brings a toughness and defensive attitude Farmar doesn't have. Hitting jumpers as consistently as Farmar has isn't asking much and is likely based on %'s. His lack of stupidity in terms of pushing the ball unnecessarily or playing out of control is worth its weight in gold compared to Farmar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Celtics making a play for Hinrich. Ray and Daniels for Kirk, Salmons and Thomas. 

http://indyposted.com/10168/ray-allen-to-the-bulls-for-hinrich-salmons-and-thomas/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God. I hope not.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This trade would make them favorites to win it all imo. We have to stop this from happening.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They would be insanely deep


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> This trade would make them favorites to win it all imo. We have to stop this from happening.


I'm starting to hate the cavs soo much I want this to happen for the celtics.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

After watching the Memphis game last night, the prospect of getting rid of Fisher for Hinrich sounds better and better every day. Phil is simply a stubborn coach and insists on playing crappy veterans despite the fact that they are horrible.

Mitch needs to save Phil from himself and get rid of Fisher immediately.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> After watching the Memphis game last night, the prospect of getting rid of Fisher for Hinrich sounds better and better every day. Phil is simply a stubborn coach and insists on playing crappy veterans despite the fact that they are horrible.
> 
> Mitch needs to save Phil from himself and get rid of Fisher immediately.


Which would explain why he kicked Fox and Ron Harper out of the rotation their last two seasons.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would certainly welcome a Morrison/Sasha for Hinrich deal, but I have to think the Bulls will get better offers. 

Just remember that while we might not get Kirk, that doesn't mean we didn't try.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's assume Hinrich is out of the running. What is our plan B? It's fairly obvious that our pg situation is the major flaw. What other good defensive pgs are out there that can be had for cheap. Devin Harris was rumored to be on the block but in all reality, we'd have to give up one of our rotation players to get him. So imo that's a no go.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Let's assume Hinrich is out of the running. What is our plan B? It's fairly obvious that our pg situation is the major flaw. What other good defensive pgs are out there that can be had for cheap. Devin Harris was rumored to be on the block but in all reality, we'd have to give up one of our rotation players to get him. So imo that's a no go.


Give Farmar major minutes.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

There were Lopez and Harris for Bynum mumblings. I don't know if that is actually on the table, but I would strongly consider it at this point.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

KennethTo said:


> After watching the Memphis game last night, the prospect of getting rid of Fisher for Hinrich sounds better and better every day. Phil is simply a stubborn coach and insists on playing crappy veterans despite the fact that they are horrible.
> 
> Mitch needs to save Phil from himself and get rid of Fisher immediately.


Fisher isn't going anywhere. Get over it. It's simply not going to happen.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Fisher isn't going anywhere. Get over it. It's simply not going to happen.


Exactly. I'm no Fisher fan but I don't think we're going to trade him under any circumstances. More than likely, we'll let him play the rest of the year out and let him walk in the offseason. I know he wants to play beyond this season but he's fallen so far off to the point that even he will have to reconsider that notion.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Could we possibly throw a trade together to acquire Randy Foye from the Wizards seeing as theyre in blow up mode?


----------

